# Bug found in iOS 8 causes all iWork and iCloud Drive data to get erased



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Read about it here. I don't think this will apply to many people, as it seems to need a specific set of circumstances, but be aware.

Betsy


----------



## Kindleing (Aug 19, 2010)

Betsy, somehow your link got hosed with a double copy of the URL embedded - it should be

http://appadvice.com/appnn/2014/09/bug-found-in-ios-8-causes-all-iwork-and-icloud-drive-data-to-get-erased

Wally


----------

